# wheres the boat launch for pontiac lake?



## Adam Gibbs (Jul 13, 2006)

going to try pontiac lake (never been there, can you tell), i was told to go between the 2 islands off of the boat launch. soooo, where abouts is the boat launch ie: roads

thanks
adam


----------



## RC2 (Apr 20, 2006)

From: Williams Lake rd
Gale Rd -right(west)
Tackles Dr -Left (south) stay left on road til it ends.




Try MAPQUEST, below address for destination
*9000 Tackles Dr*
White Lake, MI 48386-1571, US


----------

